
Digg v4's Architecture and Development Processes - craigkerstiens
http://lethain.com/digg-v4-architecture-process/
======
mrchess
Would be nice if the author had a section where he wrote in detail about the
problems with the architecture and team, as I like reading about the
"struggles" in team management and how they were solved.

~~~
nikcub
I left a comment to that effect as well, about mistakes in API interface
design - a topic that all developers learn the hard way and isn't well covered
or written about.

------
snogglethorpe
Now if only they can find a way to re-architect Digg's users...

